
One of Earth's Most Dangerous Supervolcanoes Is Rumbling - saycheese
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2016/12/supervolcano-campi-flegrei-stirs-under-naples-italy/
======
chrija
It erupted 200,000 years ago, 40,000 years ago, 35,000 years ago, 12,000 years
ago, and 500 years ago. We're talking about Campi Flegrei, a volcano in the
metropolitan area of Naples (Italy), one of the most densely inhabited areas
in the world.

